# Regarding freelancing IT experience in ACS



## Ruj (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I've 5 years and 1-month experience in IT company as a developer and since May 2016 I'm working as a freelancer on up work. My freelancing experience till date is 1 year 8 months. My question is how do I prove my freelancing experience and how ACS will deduct my experience? Do they consider freelancing or they'll deduct years from my 5 years of experience?

any freelancers here with positive assessment? Please help.! Experts, can you please comment on this?


Thanks
Rujuta


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Study chapter#12 "Self Employed Applicants" from Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf

See if these help answer your questions:
*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/714570-acs-self-employed.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/740922-proof-self-employment.html*


----------

